# Cosa usate per...

## cerri

Hola. Vorrei riportare in italiano alcuni threads che ho visto in giro per il forum, e che sarei di curioso di rivedere in veste italiana.

Semplicemente:

1) Cosa usate come Window Manager? Quali sono i motivi che vi spingono a usare quel wm piuttosto che un altro?

2) Cosa usate come sottosistema audio? Utilizzate un sound server?

Personalmente: uso Gnome 2.2 con metacity, e sto impazzendo per far funzionare Alsa sulla mia sk i810 (incredibilmente con ESD non ho mai avuto problemi).

A voi.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hola. Vorrei riportare in italiano alcuni threads che ho visto in giro per il forum, e che sarei di curioso di rivedere in veste italiana.

 

In poche parole vuoi creare delle Duplicate Threads...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Semplicemente:
> 
> 1) Cosa usate come Window Manager? Quali sono i motivi che vi spingono a usare quel wm piuttosto che un altro?
> 
> 2) Cosa usate come sottosistema audio? Utilizzate un sound server?

 

Uso KDE e ALSA.

----------

## Ginko

KDE (artsd) + OSS

Non voglio lanciare nessun flame per cui non diro' che uso KDE perche' e' meglio di Gnome  :Smile: 

--Gianluca

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *Gianluca Rotoni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non voglio lanciare nessun flame per cui non diro' che uso KDE perche' e' meglio di Gnome 
> 
> 

 

Bah...  :Rolling Eyes: 

1) Come WM uso Metacity, il default di Gnome2: fa quello che deve fare senza trascinarsi appresso inutili orpelli ed e' integrato in maniera egregia con il gestore dei temi. 

Ho trascorso un paio d'anni con Enlightenment e altri due con SawMill/Fish, quando e' toccato esser loro il default di Gnome, ma entrambi sono evoluti in qualcosa di troppo invadente per i miei gusti.

2) Per l'audio uso Alsa (chipset intel8x0). L'ultima release e' veramente ottima: riesco ad abilitare l'emulazione mmap direttamente sui driver senza dover usare dei tool esterni (Q3 e Wolf ringraziano) e il dmix dovrebbe permettermi di abbandonare esound. Il condizionale e' d'obbligo visto che la guida su alsa-project non e' poi cosi' d'aiuto nel setting dei driver e non capisco se sia possibile combinare piu' plugin in cascata su un unico dispositivo.

Ho gia' detto che uso esound come sound server, anche se preferirei poterne fare a meno: meglio sarebbe poter disporre del mixing hardware. Con esd + alsa-0.9beta non ho mai avuto grossi problemi se non qualche "click" nell'ascolto degli mp3; con esd+alsa-0.9.2 i click sono spariti e la qualita' generale dell'audio e' sensibilmente migliorata... l'unico inconveniente e' che esd "trasha" (ehm) l'audio se viene suonata una clip di durata superiore al minuto (tempo stimato). Probabilmente ho dei problemi di settaggi, ma non ho ancora avuto tempo di studiare la situazione.

----------

## almafer

-gnome 2.2 e metacity,leggero,molto veloce,mi ci trovo bene

-uso oss,prima o poi devo informarmi meglio su questo argomento,oss,alsa,arts eccetera

----------

## shev

Dirò anch'io la mia (tra l'altro sul forum italiano non ufficiale di gentoo era passato un topic simile se non ricordo male  :Smile:  ).

1) WM: fluxbox. Leggero, scattante, personalizzabile quanto si vuole. Essenziale, senza troppi fronzoli od orpelli, ma comodo, robusto e molto pratico. Amando (ed usando) da sempre la console, se e quando uso X amo mantenere le sane e vecchie abitudini.

Tra l'altro i temi per fluxbox si fanno in un attimo e sono molto carini, me ne sono già fatti due da solo, uno più bello del'altro  :Very Happy:  (concediamo qualcosa anche agli occhi ogni tanto...)

Insomma, decisamente fluxbox.

2) su gentoo alsa, dopo una vita passata (altrove) con oss (che ancora resiste su alcune macchine). Non sono un grande esperto o appassionato di musica e audio in genere, quindi non ho nemmeno grandi esigenze. Una volta che esce della musica dalle casse, mi accontento (deve poi esere buona la musica ovviamente... e le casse  :Wink:  )

My 2 cents.

----------

## Peach

(questo prima che mi si impiantasse tutto)

1) gnome 2.2 + metacity da ormai una vita (prima usavo enlightment)

2) Alsa.. anche se è preferenziale lo preferisco meglio di ogni altro...

----------

## enx89

Dipende da cosa devo fare:

quando ho bisogno di risorse senza abbellimenti che appesantirebbero inutilmente il sistema (vedere divx o dvd, usare ambienti di sviluppo java(ho un p3 800 con 256 MB di RAM)) uso fluxbox  :Very Happy:  (in passato mi sono trovato molto bene con WindowMaker e iceWM), ma quando non ho esigenze particolari e devo fare operazioni di routine (guardare la posta, navigare il web o usare programmi da ufficio) uso kde  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !

Per quanto riguarda l' audio ho una scheda sb live!5.1 e uso i driver emu10k1, che non so se sono oss, ma non credo. Non sono molto soddisfatto perchè ho dei problemi con il multicanale e, prima o poi, proverò alsa!

----------

## trespass

KDE 3.1.1, ho provato numerose volte gnome ma dopo 5 minuti di lentezza esasperante sono ritornato dal fido kde

ALSA, ancheperchè la mia scheda integrata nell'asus funge solo con i driver alsa, aspettando sto benedetto kernel nuovo per eliminare la fastidiosa ricompilazione dei driver-alsa ogni volta

ciao ciao 

max

----------

## morellik

1) Come WM blackbox. Veloce, stabile, senza fronzoli, configurabile.

2) Esound per la i810.

----------

## maur8

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda l' audio ho una scheda sb live!5.1 e uso i driver emu10k1, che non so se sono oss, ma non credo.

 

Dovrebbero essere oss: io ho avuto modo di provare gli alsa su una sblive player 5.1 e funzionavano tutte e 4 le casse.

Per tornare in topic:

- KDE 3.1.1a

- OSS (arts) via686 integrato nel portatile.

Prima usavo WindowMaker che considero un ottimo window manager: comodo, veloce e leggero e con quel pizzico di integrazione che non guasta! Poi ho usato anche blackbox, fluxbox e openbox, veramente carini se hai macchine poco potenti, ma scarsamente connessi con il resto dei programmi.

Poi per esempio non sono riuscito a mettere le icone sul desktop con nessuno dei sopracitati wm (qualcuno mi spiega se si può fare e come?   :Smile:  ), a trovare un filemanager tipo konqueror/nautilus che mi permetta di associare ai click l'apertura dei rispettivi programmi (again, qualche consiglio?) e a far funzionare quel dannatissimo esound che soffre sempre di un lag di 1/2-1 secondo che mi fa imbestialire!

Sostanzialmente e la forte integrazione (che arts che è siceramente migliore) che mi ha spinto a ritornare a KDE e poi volevo provare la 3.1 (prima avevo la 3.0 e mi hanno detto dei molti cambiamenti) e ne sono rimasto veramente soddisfatto.

Ciao!

----------

## arturo.digioia

A mio parere un ottimo e leggerissimo file manager e' Xftree (il file manager di Xfce), che con la sua applicazione Xfsamba permette di navigare la rete Windows meglio di Konqueror. Io lo uso con KDE.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Poi per esempio non sono riuscito a mettere le icone sul desktop con nessuno dei sopracitati wm (qualcuno mi spiega se si può fare e come?   ), a trovare un filemanager tipo konqueror/nautilus che mi permetta di associare ai click l'apertura dei rispettivi programmi (again, qualche consiglio?) e a far funzionare quel dannatissimo esound che soffre sempre di un lag di 1/2-1 secondo che mi fa imbestialire!

 

Delle icone sul desktop non si dovrebbe occupare il window-manager, ma, al piu', il file manager (es. Nautilus).

Il "lag" in esound non e' eliminabile (cosi' come in arts). Dovresti affidarti al mixing hardware o Jack.

----------

## shev

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi per esempio non sono riuscito a mettere le icone sul desktop con nessuno dei sopracitati wm (qualcuno mi spiega se si può fare e come?   ), a trovare un filemanager tipo konqueror/nautilus che mi permetta di associare ai click l'apertura dei rispettivi programmi (again, qualche consiglio?) [...]
> 
> Ciao!

 

Per le icone sul desktop, fluxbox propone un'utility carina chiamata FbDesk ( http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/fbdesk/ ). E' raggiungibile anche dal sito ufficiale di fluxbox.

Per il filemanager, non sarà proprio come konqueror / nautilus, ma mc mi fa ancora impazzire (per i motivi, vedere post precedente sui motivi che mi spingono a usare fluxbox & co.)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

 *Shev wrote:*   

> mc mi fa ancora impazzire

  Idem: nemmeno krusader per kde funziona così bene!!

----------

## enx89

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi per esempio non sono riuscito a mettere le icone sul desktop con nessuno dei sopracitati wm (qualcuno mi spiega se si può fare e come?   ), a trovare un filemanager tipo konqueror/nautilus che mi permetta di associare ai click l'apertura dei rispettivi programmi (again, qualche consiglio?) 

 

Prova a usare rox, dovrebbe fare entrambe le cose! E' carino perchè ha anche i pannelli laterali dove si possono aggiungere le icone delle applicazioni. non è un wm, ma un filemanager e desktop manager ed è bbastanza leggero  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ENx

----------

